
Why the US Military turned a hipster tattoo parlor into a special operations lab - SocksCanClose
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/checkpoint/wp/2016/05/25/why-the-u-s-military-turned-a-hipster-tattoo-parlor-into-a-special-operations-lab/
======
SocksCanClose
> And while some of their projects include working on SOCOM’s TALOS suit —an
> Iron Man-like exoskeleton that should be prototype-ready in 2018 — it also
> includes a 3-D printable drone that a local Tampa man brought in recently.

